# What is expected life span of Jack Dempsey & Convicts?



## ARCHIEDOG (May 31, 2008)

Just curious, I've had these for maybe 5 years, maybe longer. I suppose I should start a log.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

For Dempseys 15 years old is quite old for such fish... 10~12 is a ripe old age... less than 10 and I don't think you can say he died of 'old age'...

Convicts I would expect about 2 years short on each number for the above to hold true...


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah the typical lifespan for JD's would be around 9-12 years old. Convicts and other mid-sized CA's lifespan is usually around 8-10 years. The typical lifespan for cichlids is usually about 10 years.


----------

